# Touche majuscule et X11



## alexisb (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec la touche de vérouillage majuscule et x11:
- lorsque j'appuie dessus pour passer en majuscule, pas de problèmes
- pour dévérouiller le majuscule, je suis obligé d'appuiyer sur la touche pendant 3 sec...

Est-ce que qq1 aurait une idée?

OS X.4.3 sur PB17"

Merci!


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Janvier 2006)

je n'ai pas ce problème, là je suis en 10.4.4 mais même avant je ne l'avait pas...

c'est étrange ce truc... ça ne le fait que dans X11 ?


----------



## alexisb (29 Janvier 2006)

Oui, et surout dans OpenOffice :mouais:

Bizarre!


----------



## saxo (6 Avril 2006)

J'ai le même problème sur plusieurs postes que je teste pour une future migration vers OOo de notre établissement quel que soit la machine, la version d'OS, la version d'X11 ou la version d'OpenOffice. Nous avons remonté le problème vers Apple et vers les développeurs d'OOo. Dès que j'ai une réponse, je vous en fait part.


----------



## alexisb (6 Avril 2006)

Super, je me sent moins seul d'un seul coup...


----------



## ericb2 (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas d'explication quand à l'origine du problème, sinon que cela ne concerne pas toutes les machines en fait. Mon powerbook ne semble pas touché, par exemple, alors que mon Imac Intel l'est.  Pour résumer, toutes les machines ayant un clavier USB récent semblent concernées.

Est-il possible de placer dans le répertoire personnel, un fichier appelé " .Xmodmap " (exactement ce nom, avec un point suivi d'un X en majuscules) contenant les lignes suivantes :



```
keycode 0x42 = Mode_switch
clear mod1
add mod5 = Mode_switch
```
Et refaire un ou deux essais, à savoir ouvrir/fermer une ou deux fois OpenOffice.org sur les machines sur lesquelles le problème est visible, et me dire si cela aide.

Le problème vient du fait qu'Apple fournit une version différente de X11 depuis Tiger et une option importante concernant l'extension clavier a été désactivée sans préavis :-/

Enfin, pour ceux qui ont remonté le bug à Apple, quel numéro a-t-il  ? D'avance merci


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## saxo (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour Eric,

Pour l'instant ce que j'ai constaté c'est que si on lance X11 d'abord puis OOo, il n'y a pas de problème de clavier. Si on lance OOo sans avoir préalablement lancé X11, on a systématiquement le verrouillage MAJ qui reste. La manip a été testé sur PB G4 15", iBook G4, MacBook Pro et eMac 1GHz, tous sous Tiger. Curieusement deux eMac qui la semaine dernière avait ce problème, ne l'on plus aujourd'hui  L'OS installé sur ces deux machines est la 10.3.9, un avec X11 version 1.0, l'autre avec X11 1.1. La version d'OOo d'installée est la m138.
Je vais tester ta manip.
A plus.

Eric


----------



## saxo (6 Avril 2006)

Eric,

la manipulation que tu m'as proposé ne fonctionne pas sur les quatres machines pré-cités.
En ce qui concerne Apple, nous en avons juste parlé à des contacts que nous avons chez eux, mais pas de ticket d'ouvert.

Sur ce, bon appétit  

A plus

Eric


----------



## lepapy (6 Avril 2006)

Je pensais que je faisais une bétise. Content de constater qu'il n'en est rien et que nous sommes nombreux à avoir ce problème.


----------



## tatouille (6 Avril 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas d'explication quand à l'origine du problème, sinon que cela ne concerne pas toutes les machines en fait. Mon powerbook ne semble pas touché, par exemple, alors que mon Imac Intel l'est.  Pour résumer, toutes les machines ayant un clavier USB récent semblent concernées.
> 
> ...


chez moi 
la touche majuscule ne reste bloquée une seule fois si tu répètes la manip cela repasse
en lowercase

donc c'est juste un petit probleme de naissance 

le probleme est lors de retour UPPER to LOWER je vais creuser le probleme de naissance

je n'ai pas de clavier USB récent (4ans)

si vous n'ouvrez pas de ticket je suis en contact avec les équipes Apple elles ont autres choses
à faire que du bog tracking oralement ..................

donc pas de ticket pas d'espoir que la question devienne officielle


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Si effectivement cela n'intervient qu'alors que X11 a été lancé par OOo, cela n'est sans doute pas anodin.
Il y a un autre fil où quelqu'un se plaint de ce que le lancement de X11 par OOo ne fonctionne pas comme espéré (contrairement avec ce qu'est capable de faire The Gimp). N'y aurait-il pas un bug dans le script de lancement de X11 (une appli lancée trop tôt ou trop tard) ?
[je fais simplement une suggestion car je n'utilise plus OOo et je n'ai pas trop envie de le réinstaller]


----------



## ericb2 (7 Avril 2006)

erreur de post, désolé


----------



## alexisb (21 Avril 2006)

Salut,

bon j'ai fait plein de tests hier:

no problemo avec XDarwin, mais l'intégration est beaucoup mois bonne que le X11 Apple.

Si quelqu'un a déjà fait l'install de XDarwin et quartz-wm, je suis preneur de la manip'

A+


----------



## blacky (25 Avril 2006)

je pensais que ça venait de moi ce problème de clavier mais non en fait ??? 

ça me le fait aussi bien sur mon mini intel que sur le PC de mon père par contre, si ça peut avancer à comprendre d'où vient le souci.


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2006)

Je ne vois pas trop ce que vient faire le PC dans l'histoire  

En revoyant ce fil je me suis décidé à faire le test sur mon iBook :
1. lancer X11 puis OO 2.0
2. lancer OO 2.0 seul (qui donc lance X11)
3. lancer The GIMP seul (qui donc lance X11)
Le résultat est tout comme chez vous : en 1. et 3. ça baigne, en 2. la touche caps lock ne fonctionne pas bien. Plutôt que de rester 3s dessus, j'appuie quatre fois sur caps lock et ça donne :
- 1ère fois : passage en cap
- 2ème fois : reste en cap
- 3ème fois : reste en cap
- 4ème fois : revient en bas de casse
[OS : 10.4.5, X11 Apple, OO 2.0, The GIMP 2.2]


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2006)

Finalement, j'ai poursuivi mon idée et je suis allé voir comment X11 est lancé à partir de OOo.
Dans le dossier : "Office/OpenOffice.org 2.0.app/Contents/Resources/Scripts/" se trouve le script (en AppleScript) qui, entre autres choses, lance le serveur X11 si ce n'est déjà fait.
Or la commande utilisée dans ce cas est : 
	
	



```
<chemin vers X11>/Contents/MacOS/X11 +kb &>/dev/null & echo $!
```
donc, généralement : 
	
	



```
/Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11 +kb &>/dev/null & echo $!
```
Du coup, faites l'essai en lançant à la mimine X11 : avec l'option '+kb' (keyboard extensions) on obtient le comportement indésirable, sans l'option, ça va bien.

Du coup :
1. il faut se demander pourquoi utiliser l'option '+kb' : il doit y avoir une raison ; cependant, si on lance X11 au préalable, l'option n'est pas activée et OOo semble fonctionner au poil ; la raison n'est peut-être plus d'actualité => si quelqu'un a une info ...
2. il y a là un bug dans le serveur X11 d'Apple, apparemment !
3. j'ai modifié le script de lancement (donc enlevé l'option inopportune) et bien sûr caps lock marche bien


----------



## blacky (26 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas trop ce que vient faire le PC dans l'histoire


le PC tourne sous microsoft et il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait X11 dessus. Du coup, je me demandais si c'était vraiment un rpoblème X11.


----------



## alexisb (26 Avril 2006)

J'utilise OO sous linux et windows, j'amais eu ce pb...

Donc ce doit être X11.


----------



## blacky (26 Avril 2006)

ben moi je l'ai eu sous PC (c'est même sous PC que m'en suis aperçu), d'où ma remarque sur X11.


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2006)

À moins que tu ne pousses la hardiesse à installer Cygwin + X11 et recompiler OOo dessus ... 

En l'occurrence ce que jai déniché à tout à voir avec X11 et rien du tout avec Ouinedoze.


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2006)

Pendant que j'y suis : ci-dessous une petite capture de la petite modif du script de lancement, en attendant la correction du bug par Apple (vers 2020 ?  )

PS : c'est un peu hors-sujet mais en installant OOo 2.0.1 sur mon PowerBook, "fondu"  n'a pas demandé à se lancer (toujours ce même 'main.scpt' je pense). Bref je l'ai fait à la main.


----------

